# Central Vaccum Cleaner



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

My 18 year old Eureka Central Vac emits a hot, burning smell every time it is being used and getting worse every time it runs. Just a matter of time before it bursts into flames. I'm not complaining since 18 years is pretty good for this kind of appliance.
Anyway, I'm looking for another one and I've been doing some snooping around on line.
One that caught my eye is the HUSKY STORM from Costco which has high ratings and very positive customer reviews in terms of quality, loudness and features. I also like the fact that it is manufactured in Quebec, not China.
With that of course comes a higher price ( $ 749.-) which I don't mind paying if it's a good machine. 
Just wondering if anybody here either has one or knows of someone who does. Any comments wrt. this machine would be welcome


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry, mine is the same one installed when the house was built in 1980.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Went through a similar problem with my old Hoover a couple of years back. I went online and found a new motor assy and problem solved.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is a company based in Oakville Ontario. I have purchased vacuum attachments from them. Happy experience. They have complete units and replacement parts.

http://www.allegrovacuums.com/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Mechanic said:


> Went through a similar problem with my old Hoover a couple of years back. I went online and found a new motor assy and problem solved.


Usually, it is the bearings on those that dry out causing the motor to run hotter and make noise. I've had to regrease the armature ball bearing on my shop vac a couple of times and it is still running after 15 years.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Sasquatch, if you end up looking for a new one this is what I installed about 3 years ago when renovating home here in NS, and doing some research on them. It is excellent.

Extremely quiet, very powerful.

http://www.nuera-air.com/en/air/products/duovac/star.aspx

In my last home there was a vacuflo which we used for about 9 years. We did have to replace motor after about 5 years. The retailer said it was a highly unusual failure and gave us about 50% off the replacement. Other than that it worked well.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

carverman said:


> Usually, it is the bearings on those that dry out causing the motor to run hotter and make noise. I've had to regrease the armature ball bearing on my shop vac a couple of times and it is still running after 15 years.




I didn't even think of that. Mine is about 8+ years old and making some noise. Will have to check it out.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I have one in our new(ish) home and love it. It's a hoover and got it at costco.

Here is a link on the details:

http://www.ourbigfatwallet.com/installing-a-central-vacuum-system/


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Well gents(ladies),
I ended up buying an Electrolux from Costco that was on sale at the local store.
It comes with a mess of accessories including an extra hose and brushes for my garage as well as a built in garage outlet in the bucket.
Wife is happy with its cleaning power and I am ecstatic with the low sound level of the motor when it is running while I'm working in the garage.
I had to put on ear defenders with the old unit running, whenever I spent time in the garage, which was precisely the time wifey decided to vacuum the house. I swear she did that on purpose but she out and out denies it ;-) 
This new one you can barely hear running and I'm a happy man 
I had replaced the bearings and brushes twice on the old eureka and decided to get rid of it now because it was so damned noisy. I think I made a good choice....time will tell


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Almost all central vacs use a 'lamb's blower and motor assembly. They come in different power ratings. Most vac shops either have the right unit or can order one. Expect $250-300 and you unit works like new.

My central vac is a dogs breakfast of vendors parts picked up as a part of spring clean up garbage picking and garage sailing. I have fed the original power unit ( free off the street ) new brushes, which bought us 6 years of service, then a new motor since the oem one's bearings and brushes were going.

Since then I have scrounged two motors that sit on the shelf near the power unit as 'spares'. One has run with the power unit sitting beside some holes I was digging for a back yard shed's foundation concrete column . It could pull the clay clods my digging bar would break up out of the hole when my arm was no longer long enough.


----------



## e86s54 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lamb vac motors go for $40 to $150 max. 

I agree that it's likely bearings or brushes. Most likely brushes. Replacement brushes $3 each. 

Never really liked central vac systems. Piping, outlets and leaks kill too much suction.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

e86s54 said:


> Lamb vac motors go for $40 to $150 max.
> 
> I agree that it's likely bearings or brushes. Most likely brushes. Replacement brushes $3 each.
> 
> Never really liked central vac systems. Piping, outlets and leaks kill too much suction.


That's a shame you haven't had the benefit of a properly installed and /or quality central vacuum system. With a strong unit, when piping is properly sealed with glue, the length and no of elbows etc is considered and is well within the manufacturers specifications it will work extremely effectively. It should not leak just like your water plumbing. The central vac I own now and the one in my previous home have superior suction to anything out there in a drag along model, and is far quieter as well. 

When installed outside the home (garage) with filter / bag and vented outside provides an unequaled health and cleanliness benefit. The ease of use is greater with just a light hose with sock to push into the wall outlet. No cords, no heavy machines to lug, bang around or store. The large capacity of the dirt collection canister far makes for less frequent emptying. 

I'd never go back...but you probably figured that out. 

YMMV

Also Lamb motors can run up into $240+ from doing a quick internet search. The cheapest motor I could find was $63 and at this price range the capacity isn't remotely close to anything I would have have in my home. Brushes were typically $8- $9+ each. If you have cheaper sources for brushes I would be interested in knowing where since I will likely be doing mine in the next year or so. 

Thanks


----------



## e86s54 (Mar 27, 2014)

RBull,

Did not install my home system, but pressure tests well. With a large home (3 floors), 8 outlets, 3 kickplates and a 18ft length of hose, suction will suffer. Unit in garage, removed muffler and vent to outside.

BTW, I owned a cleaning related company. Used about 35 to 40 Lamb motors at a time in blowers, vacs, extractors, etc. Never paid more than $150/motor (extractor). The one in my home central system I've replaced for $32 (brush $3/mtr). I actually added a second motor to my setup to increase lift. Works well now, but my wife & I hate the hose (even with a cover). Now use high-end Miele machine.

Happy New Year...

https://www.kleen-ritecorp.com/c-1168-ameteklamb-vacuum-motors.aspx


----------

